# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι ράτσας είναι τα καναρίνια?

## kyrkouts

Τελικά δεν κρατηθηκα και πηρα αλλα τρια ζευγαρια!!! Είναι ολα του 13'

Λοιπον αρχιζω!!!! 

Νο 1 Θηλυκο




Νο 2 Αρσενικο




Νο 3 Αρσενικο



Νο 4 Θηλυκο



Νο 5 Θηλυκο




Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!!

----------


## douriakos

κοινα μου φαινονται εμενα ολα....

----------


## stylianos

Το πρωτο θηλυκο ειναι απαιχτο, να σου ζησουν ολα φιλε.

----------


## kostas bird

εμενα φιλε μου φαινονται να ανηκουν στην κατηγορια-ρατσα 'ομορφα πουλακια'  :Happy0065:  ειδικα ο λευκος ειναι απαιχτος!

----------


## ninos

Πολύ όμορφα !!!!

----------


## kyrkouts

Χαιρομαι πολυ που ολα ειναι κοινα... Αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν εχω περιορισμους οποτε θα γεμισω απιστευτα χρωματα!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  Αλλωστε η ρατσα δεν κανει το παπα!!! Χαχαχα

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

να σου ζησουν ειναι ολα πολυ ομορφα..

----------


## lagreco69

Κυριακο ολα ειναι πολυ ομορφα, να τα χαιρεσαι!!! 

Η πρωτη κοινη ομορφη μου φαινεται οτι εχει και αιμα απο mosaic. 

Η τελευταια εαν δεν εχει καθολου _Μελανινη_ επανω της, ειναι λευκο κυριαρχο.

----------


## geo_ilion

να τα χαιρεσαι τα καναρινακια σου ειναι πολυ ομορφα ολα τους κυριακο

----------


## Βασιλεία

Πανέμορφα ολα!το πορτοκαλί ειδικά!!!τρελαινομαι  :Happy:  να σου ζήσουν!!!

----------


## kyrkouts

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ!!! 

 :Happy: 

Λεω να κανω γκαλοπ για το πως να τα ταιριαξω.... ακουω προτασεις λοιπον....

----------


## VasilisM

Να τα χαίρεσαι πολύ όμορφα!!!!!Εγω θα έλεγα 1 με 3 και το 2 με το 5

----------


## lefteris13

ομορφα, να σου ζησουν!εγω παντως βλεπω 2,5 ζευγαρια, λειπει 1 αρσενικο..

----------


## kyrkouts

> ομορφα, να σου ζησουν!εγω παντως βλεπω 2,5 ζευγαρια, λειπει 1 αρσενικο..


Ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχει δικιο...  :: 

Το αλλο το ειχα δειξει στο παρελθον προκειται για εναν κιτρινο απιστευτο καναρο...!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

ότι ράτσα και να ναι είναι πανέμορφα,
 ειδικά η πρώτη  :: είναι κουκλάρα!

----------


## kyrkouts

> ότι ράτσα και να ναι είναι πανέμορφα,
>  ειδικά η πρώτη είναι κουκλάρα!


Ναι ναι η "Μελινα" τα σπαει!!! Εκατσε η γυναικα μου και τα βαφτισε ΟΛΑ!!! χαχαχα

----------


## luminosa

Τι ομορφιές είναι αυτές!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HarrisC

πολυ ομορφα.Προσπαθησε να μην χαλασεις ,οσο ειναι δυνατον βεβαια ,τα ομορφα χρωματα που εχουν .

----------


## kyrkouts

> πολυ ομορφα.Προσπαθησε να μην χαλασεις ,οσο ειναι δυνατον βεβαια ,τα ομορφα χρωματα που εχουν .


Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!! Αλλα πως??? εχεις καμια προταση??? Εσυ πως θα τα ταιριαζες???

----------


## panos70

το δευτερο ειναι κιτρινο εντονο, και τα ιδια με αυτο ρατσα και παιρνουν μερος σε διαγωνισμο το νουμερο τρια ειναι μιξη μωσαικου με κοκκινο,δλδ(κοινο) και το νουμερο πεντε ασπρο κυριαρχο και εχει διαγωνισμο που διαγωνιζονται για το ποιο κυριαρχο ειναι καλυτερο , ειναι καλο και σωστο το ασπρο και το κιτρινο να τα ζευγαρωσεις με αντιστοιχα που να ταιριαζουν η και μεταξυ τους

----------


## YELLOW

Πανέμορφα όλα , να σου ζήσουν . Συμφωνω με Βασίλη για 2 με 5 , 1 με 3 και το αρσενικο που λειπει (κιτρινο) με την 4 ...

----------


## konsavdi

Το κόκκινο δεν φαίνεται να είναι mosaic αλλά σαν κόκκινο που δεν έχει πάρει καιρό κόκκινη χρωστική. Η διασταύρωση του με το πρώτο θα δώσει πολύ όμορφα πουλιά. Το κίτρινο με την άσπρη θα δώσουν μισά άσπρα και μισά κίτρινα βάση πιθανοτήτων. Εγώ πάντως δοκιμάζω τις θηλυκές σε κάθε αρσενικό και βλέπω άμεσα πολύ διαφορετικές συμπεριφορές. Ενώ με κάποια μπορεί να τσακωθεί έντονα, με άλλη μπορεί να φιληθεί εντός λεπτού. Έχουν και αυτά πιθανότατα γούστα ανάλογα με το χρώμα, το μέγεθος, κ.α.

----------


## kostas13

Να τα χαιρεσαι πολυ ομορφα κ καλους απογονους

----------

